# I thought my 2WW was over, but alas no......!



## juicyjugs (May 23, 2008)

What a 2ww i've had! 

Got admitted to hosp this week with moderate OHSS (look i'm 6 months pg at present and in lots of pain), which was obviously a rubbish thing to happen. However, while i was there i found out firstly, that my recent prog levels following my 3rd ov induct cycle were very good, and secondly both urine and blood tests showed a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!  

So the 2ww was over, until a the docs said that they're not sure if i'll be able to sustain the pregnancy given the current situation going on in my belly  , so i now have another whole blinkin' week to wait until they bring me back to hosp for a scan and rpt beta Hcg 

We're trying to not get excited and carried away, given that i'm really only about 3 weeks pg as we speak, but it's SO hard after 2 years of disappointments! I just can't get over the fact that i have actually managed to have something growing inside me! Had to pg test once i got home just so i could see it with my own eyes, how silly!

Anyway, 6 days to go until scan day so keep 'em crossed for me girls.

JJ x x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

wow what a way to discover your   congratulations
  for you that all will be fine when you go back for the scan.
best wishes and stay positive 
 
kate


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

JJ

 on your  

Let us know how you are getting on, will keep everything crossed for you and sending lots of       

Foxy x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Juicyjugs.  Just wanted to let you know that my best friend had severe severe OHSS and went on to have two healthy babies who are now 7 years old.  Wishing you all the very best.  xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations JJ 

Loads of luck for your scan and for a very happy and healthy 8 months 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## juicyjugs (May 23, 2008)

Thanks all.

God these next 4 days just can't go quick enough now!

Does anyone know how far along you have to be before anything can be seen on a scan? I read it was about 5 weeks before the beginnings of things can be identified. Also when are they able to tell how many are in there (had 4 large folls so potentially expecting a small troop of critters!!!!)?

Cheers
JJ x x 

p.s is it completely insane that i love my fat bump, even though it's not baby-ness it's just swelling? Can't stop looking in the mirror at it!!! Bonkers!


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i would be the same and would too keep looking at my bump even if in my case i think its just prebaby fat  
i have to say that the heart beat seems to be different anywhere between 5 and 7 weeks i think, don't get too disheartened if you don't see it yet it may just be too small at the mo

best of luck 


Kate


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS JJ.

We were fortunate enough to see our 2 georgeous TV stars at our first scan at 6 weeks..... but some women do have to wait for another scan, but hopefully that won't be you..... 

Looking at your bump, and it won't be long till your feel massive, is a lovely feeling especially when we have all been through to get to that stage..... I really miss my bump and my boys were 1 a fortnight ago too.

I also know of two other ladies who had suffered with OHSS at the time of their BFP and they both now have boy/girl twins....

Good Luck for your scan and enjoy your pregnancy, it will really fly by.

Enjoy

City Chic x


----------



## juicyjugs (May 23, 2008)

Thanks City Chick (bad news about Sven, eh?!) 

Fingers crossed i'll see a little something on Thurs, could you see both your boys at 6 weeks then?

Done another urine test today - not sure why! Am a bit paranoid i think. Oh well keeps me happy!! 

JJ x


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya JJ,

Yes both boys heartbeats and as clear as day too......

And yes such a pity about Sven, a silly decision made by a clueless Business man not a football man !!!

Good Luck

City Chic x


----------



## juicyjugs (May 23, 2008)

Hi guys

Just wanted to say that i had my scan today and i had the first glimpse of my munchkin! Was so wonderful. She could only see one but there may have been another one but it was difficult to see, next week will confirm.

Thanks for all your messages and support. 

JJ x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

fantastic news 
let us know if there is one hiding! 

enjoy the rest of your preg

kate


----------



## juicyjugs (May 23, 2008)

Hello

I know this is an older thread now but just wanted to update those kind enough to reply to my original post.

Had my 2nd scan today, and blow me if there aren't 3 little monkeys in my belly!! Am actually not that shocked as something in me always knew there would be 3, but am still a little gob smacked non the less! 

We now have to do some very careful thinking as to what we want to do as the consultant wants us to think about a reduction due to health issues. Has anyone out there had any experience of this? My brain is all mushy with info overload at the moment and can't think straight.

Thanks
JJ x  x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi JJ

OMG, what amazing news! I'm afraid I have no experience of this and can't really help but I'm sure everything will work out fine and someone else will be along soon to help.

  

Foxy x


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

gosh, many many congrats!
did you have 3 transferred abroad or was it 2 and one split so you will have two identical and one not, but triplets. ?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi JJ ~ wow congratulations!!

I'm fairly sure there's another triplet pg on here that happened recently. Why don't you check out the Twins/Triplets Board in Babydust....I'll leave you the link for it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=152.0

Loads of luck to you hun,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## juicyjugs (May 23, 2008)

Neither! I ovulated 4 large follicles from ov. induction and 3 separate eggs got fertilised. DH is now proudly strutting round the house like a proud cockerel offering his services to the women of the land. Idiot! 

Thank you for the messages of support and the link to the other thread, i'll check it out now.

JJ x x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

wow 3 well done you 
best wishes for your preg and with what every you choose to do 
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations JJ

Fantastic news......a whole little bunch of beans in there    

Here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy and beyond

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

congratulations on your 3 little ones! so they are 3 separate eggs that fertilised of their own accord!? wondeful   at your dh strutting around


----------

